# 150w hps carboard grow



## dubbz415 (Jan 20, 2015)

first off let me say hi to everyone and its is my first time on this forum. Im using a grand wardrobe box and i running a 150w hps sunburst mini and i have 3 2" intake and exhaust and one  7" exhaust fan and a 6" fan up top blowing on the light to keep it cool and a 12" fan blowing the air around . After my last grow was a bust (male)View attachment IMG_3745.jpg


View attachment IMG_3743.jpg
 i got a cut of star dawg from dark hart nursery im  growing  12/12 View attachment IMG_3745.jpg


View attachment IMG_3743.jpg


View attachment IMG_3765.jpg


View attachment IMG_3766.jpg


View attachment IMG_3767.jpg


----------



## zem (Jan 20, 2015)

if i am reading this correctly, and you have 6 fans with 150w light, then this is by far the most major case of overkill that i have ever seen... you are kidding right? otherwise, nice plant...


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 20, 2015)

zem said:


> if i am reading this correctly, and you have 6 fans with 150w light, then this is by far the most major case of overkill that i have ever seen... you are kidding right? otherwise, nice plant...


hahaha  theres  only 1  real fan blowing on the plant and others are intake and exhaust and lol my bad a total of 5 fans if intake and exhaust counts lol:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## MR1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Good luck with your grow man, good start.


----------



## zem (Jan 20, 2015)

yes intake and exhaust count, 5 fans are still way too many. you dont need more than one exhaust and not that big 6" and a small oscillatin fan, and thats it


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 20, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Good luck with your grow man, good start.



thanks i will be updating all the time


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 20, 2015)

zem said:


> yes intake and exhaust count, 5 fans are still way too many. you dont need more than one exhaust and not that big 6" and a small oscillatin fan, and thats it



one fan is just for the hps light and one for the intake and 2 exhausts and one oscillating air Im shore its just fine not my first grow thanks tho


----------



## zem (Jan 21, 2015)

dubbz415 said:


> one fan is just for the hps light and one for the intake and 2 exhausts and one oscillating air Im shore its just fine not my first grow thanks tho



it is obvious from the plant's good health and the info that you gave, that it is not your first grow, and that your plants will be fine with this much ventilation. I guess that I can bring in my 2 foot greenhouse fan and still be fine. I am only saying that this is by far the highest ratio of venting/light watts that I have ever seen and I am only suggesting that you can save 3 fans for later use, because you are wasting power and fans with no return IMO, cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

I am a little confused...is the large plant in the first pic the same plant plant in the subsequent pics, but younger?

I really do not understand your ventilation--you have way too many fans for the small space you are dealing with.  And you cannot just really just use any kind of fans--different fans for different purposes.  One decent fan for exhaust (centrifuge type) and one oscillating fan moving air around should suffice for a small cabinet.  Can you explain your setup a bit better and let's see what we can do to streamline it and get rid of the extraneous fans not doing anything but eating up electricity.  Is it possible to get some pics?    

Your plant looks healthy and from the smaller pics, it appears to be a clone.  What strain is it?  When are you planning on flipping it?


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 21, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am a little confused...is the large plant in the first pic the same plant plant in the subsequent pics, but younger?
> 
> I really do not understand your ventilation--you have way too many fans for the small space you are dealing with.  And you cannot just really just use any kind of fans--different fans for different purposes.  One decent fan for exhaust (centrifuge type) and one oscillating fan moving air around should suffice for a small cabinet.  Can you explain your setup a bit better and let's see what we can do to streamline it and get rid of the extraneous fans not doing anything but eating up electricity.  Is it possible to get some pics?
> 
> Your plant looks healthy and from the smaller pics, it appears to be a clone.  What strain is it?  When are you planning on flipping it?


yea my bad on the pics still tryna get figure this forum and yes the bigger plant was my last grow that came out male now i have a clone of star dawg  from bpg cannabis club and the reason for the fans the way i do is my deminsions are 22"x24"x46" and with my 150w hps in this small space its was geting hot now its runs at 79f-78f here are some pics of my setup....and the last pic is a old plant just to show the light setupView attachment IMG_1947.jpg


View attachment IMG_1948.jpg


View attachment IMG_1949.jpg


View attachment IMG_1956.jpg


View attachment IMG_1958.jpg


View attachment IMG_3683.jpg


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 21, 2015)

and the little silver fan is now built into the box as a exhuast


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 28, 2015)

How do you keep the light out of the fan holes when the lights off? I dont see any baffles just curious.


----------



## dubbz415 (Jan 28, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> How do you keep the light out of the fan holes when the lights off? I dont see any baffles just curious.



Well the box is in my closet so when light are off its 100% dark in the and when lights on there isn't much light leak for me to worry about


----------



## zem (Jan 28, 2015)

dubbz415 said:


> Well the box is in my closet so when light are off its 100% dark in the and when lights on there isn't much light leak for me to worry about



that means that you are recirculating the same air in the same closet, not really exhausting even with all these fans, actually the more fan motors, the more heat buildup you will have in this closed setup. you need a way to exhaust outside, you can remove the intake fans and just make lightproof holes for passive intake, andput one exhaust fan with a lightproof hole to it


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 2, 2015)

sounds too me like a lack of Co2

please tell us you have an extinguisher near by.   All though the 150 dont put out the heat say a 1000 does its still bad practice in my mind

:48:


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 3, 2015)

BenfukD said:


> sounds too me like a lack of Co2
> 
> please tell us you have an extinguisher near by.   All though the 150 dont put out the heat say a 1000 does its still bad practice in my mind
> 
> :48:


Lol do some research


----------



## BenfukD (Feb 3, 2015)

I have and seen many bad grow in boxes such as this.  I also see heat stress in your plants.

Best of luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

dubbz415 said:


> Lol do some research


 
Are you talking about you or ben doing research?  

You do need better fans and you do need to draw air from somewhere that is not CO2 depleted.  Unfortunately, CPU fans are poor choices for grow spaces.  Cooling a large space like a 22 x 24 x 46 with a fan meant for a PC box just does not work well...as you are finding out.


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 4, 2015)

Its not in that closet that's was at my gd house and every things have been  going fine for me and has been for year


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 5, 2015)

update day 21 flowerView attachment IMG_4084.jpg


View attachment IMG_4085.jpg


View attachment IMG_4086.jpg


View attachment IMG_4087.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Why are the edges curling up like that on the fan leaves? Looks like a heat issue to me.

Positive vibes bro I wanna follow your grow.


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 9, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Why are the edges curling up like that on the fan leaves? Looks like a heat issue to me.
> 
> Positive vibes bro I wanna follow your grow.



it was close up by the light i put the light up about 8" thats not happening any more View attachment CM150207-09321604.jpg


View attachment CM150207-09320303.jpg


View attachment CM150207-09313501.jpg


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 15, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you talking about you or ben doing research?
> 
> You do need better fans and you do need to draw air from somewhere that is not CO2 depleted.  Unfortunately, CPU fans are poor choices for grow spaces.  Cooling a large space like a 22 x 24 x 46 with a fan meant for a PC box just does not work well...as you are finding out.



looks fine too me :vap-Bong_smoker:View attachment 20150215_124601.jpg


View attachment 20150215_124651.jpg


View attachment 20150215_124716.jpg


View attachment CM150215-12403205.jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 15, 2015)

Bro... Your plant is getting rootbound! You see that overcrowding at the bottom when you show your roots? First off, I would never recommend pulling your plant out like that(of course unless it's a dire need to flush or transplant)... It really disrupts it's growth and can cause unnecessary problems... With that said, I would recommend transplanting into a bigger pot... You don;t have to, but it will severely decrease your growth and over all yield if you don't..
Another thing I noticed, was you don't have any "light traps" around your intakes/exhausts... So.... When it's time for dark period... Light can still get threw those "vents" thus, possibly causing hermies.. 
Also, yes you are trying to disprove Hemp Goddesses advice by simply showing how well your plants are doing... With all do respect, that doesn't prove anything... Sure, they may look great, but do you have any idea how much better and bigger it'd be if you took this advice? Rather than be-little it and come across like you are more aware than the people here trying to help you.. Hemp goddes is right, those fans are horse crap! However, they will still work to an "EXTENT" sure, better than not having any fans, but not nearly as efficient... If you want to post your grow here, expect to get constructive criticisms and learn how to take it.. With that said, Good luck to ya bro..Also, I believe it's spelled "cardboard".


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 15, 2015)

EsC420PoT said:


> Bro... Your plant is getting rootbound! You see that overcrowding at the bottom when you show your roots? First off, I would never recommend pulling your plant out like that(of course unless it's a dire need to flush or transplant)... It really disrupts it's growth and can cause unnecessary problems... With that said, I would recommend transplanting into a bigger pot... You don;t have to, but it will severely decrease your growth and over all yield if you don't..
> Another thing I noticed, was you don't have any "light traps" around your intakes/exhausts... So.... When it's time for dark period... Light can still get threw those "vents" thus, possibly causing hermies..
> Also, yes you are trying to disprove Hemp Goddesses advice by simply showing how well your plants are doing... With all do respect, that doesn't prove anything... Sure, they may look great, but do you have any idea how much better and bigger it'd be if you took this advice? Rather than be-little it and come across like you are more aware than the people here trying to help you.. Hemp goddes is right, those fans are horse crap! However, they will still work to an "EXTENT" sure, better than not having any fans, but not nearly as efficient... If you want to post your grow here, expect to get constructive criticisms and learn how to take it.. With that said, Good luck to ya bro..Also, I believe it's spelled "cardboard".


 the first plant your talking about was a male i had chopped and just took pics of the roots the one now is a cut grown strait 12/12


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 23, 2015)

updateView attachment 20150223_151406.jpg


View attachment 20150223_151359.jpg


View attachment 20150223_151301.jpg


View attachment 20150223_151413.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Buds are getting nice Dubbz, good luck till the end.


----------



## dubbz415 (Feb 24, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Buds are getting nice Dubbz, good luck till the end.



thanks bro


----------



## dubbz415 (Mar 5, 2015)

week 6 flower update :afroweed:View attachment 20150305_115400.jpg


View attachment 20150305_115550.jpg


View attachment 20150305_115838.jpg


View attachment 20150305_115424.jpg


View attachment 20150305_115629.jpg


----------



## dubbz415 (Mar 14, 2015)

well i just harvested and pulled 7.9oz wet ......happy smokes View attachment IMG_4320.jpg


View attachment IMG_4323.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Mar 14, 2015)

Good job man, enjoy your harvest.


----------



## dubbz415 (Mar 15, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Good job man, enjoy your harvest.



thanks bro:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------

